# Audi Seats In VW's



## punkrokka (Nov 9, 2008)

Hello,

Just seen some interesting TT seats in an old VW Beetle.

Ultra VW magazine November issue has a 1969 VW Beetle fitted with Black Leather Front Audi TT Recaro seats & Rear Bench.

They look like a perfect fit and the Audi style would add modern comfort & style to later VW 1303's & Cabrio's .

Do they come up much on here for sale and how much does a set usually go for.....Of course if anyone's got any lying around gathering dust let me know.

Apologies in advance for mentioning VW on here, no offence meant!

PR


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome 

There are a few sets in the 'for sale' section and they normally go for around £250 plus


----------

